# HDMI Switch Ideas



## SRG (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi 

Here is my setup, I have 2 HD TV's a 32" and a 50" next to each other, I use one to watch TV/Hulu/Netflix the other to play video games. I have an HD Tivo, an Xbox 360 and a PS3. What I want to do is install switches so that I can use either TV with each system. From the little research I have done, I figured I could get 3 splitters then 2- 3 port switches, but past experience has taught me that splitters usually degrade signal or have noise ect.

What I would like is the suggestions of this forum on the best ways to accomplish my goal. I would also like to keep it inexpensive as I am going to be in the market for a new 50"+ TV in the next few months. I do not mind manual switches as I am currently swapping HDMI when I want to change things now.

Sorry if I am in the wrong forum


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, great to have you with us. :wave:

Not really the way I would want to go, what with splitting all them sources and all, but Monoprice sells 1x2 splitters for about $40 each after shipping....

Product ID 8154


Little more expensive but IMO the best solution is a dual HDMI output AVR. Best price I could find is $423 after shipping...

Onkyo 709


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

You could also send a different audio/video output to each TV. For example, send the HDMI from the PS3 to the AVR/main TV (assuming you are using it as a BDP) and the component video outputs* to the other TV for games. You would have to do some switching in the PS3 menu, but it should work.

If you don't have the inputs for this (or don't want to use anything except HDMI) then you'll have to use the switches/dual output AVR Ty mentioned.

*You would need something like this.


----------



## Arcticbear (Dec 1, 2011)

No need for multiple splitters.
What you are looking for is a HDMI Matrix Switch.

This one takes 4 inputs, and has 2 outputs. Perfect for your system.
I have a same one for over 2 years. Works great.


----------



## SRG (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I do not want to go the component cable route as I just got away from that recently.

I am looking at the 4x2 Matrix Switch!!!


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

SRG said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I do not want to go the component cable route as I just got away from that recently.
> 
> I am looking at the 4x2 Matrix Switch!!!


Matrix splitter would be good because I believe the lets you watch two different things at once. The Onk will only duplicate the signal to both TV's. 
As for signal degradation, there's no need to worry about that will HDMI, it's a digital signal that either works at 100% or doesn't work at all. That's directly off of the HDMI.org website. One other thing to consider is modern day HDMI splitters have amplifiers built into them, they're designed to increase the signal strength. You should be fine with the Matrix.
Please lets us know what you think of it, I'm currently one of those people who have my signal split to different TV's, but currently my 4x1 requires me to watch the same thing in all rooms if I want HD that is.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

SRG said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I do not want to go the component cable route as I just got away from that recently.
> 
> I am looking at the 4x2 Matrix Switch!!!


No problem; it was just a thought and attempt to save you a little money. The matrix switch listed earlier seems like it's perfect for you. You really shouldn't get much (if any) signal loss with a quality switcher.


----------



## traybo (May 2, 2012)

Wazzul said:


> One other thing to consider is modern day HDMI splitters have amplifiers built into them, they're designed to increase the signal strength. You should be fine with the Matrix.


Yeah most powered splitters do increase signal strength. However, you need to make sure your HDMI cables are the proper guage. I've heard people have trouble with using 28AWG for runs beyond 10ft. You will need 24AWG or even 22AWG for a strong signal.

I found I nice selection of matrix splitters here

i'm using the 4X2 Powered True Matrix HDMI 1.3a Switch + Splitter w/ Remote Controller (Rev. 3.0) and it's working out great so far


----------



## SRG (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey that True Matrix is exactly what I was looking at!! I found it at monoprice for $56 (I can't post the link )


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome, so glad you found it cheap


----------

